# Sacramento vs. Memphis Game Thread (3/8)



## Peja Vu

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (37-24) vs. Memphis Grizzlies (34-25)
Arco Arena, Tuesday March 8, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Maurice Evans/Mike Bibby 





































Lorenzen Wright/Brian Cardinal/Shane Battier/Mike Miller/Jason Williams  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Grizzlies board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## Peja Vu

Hurt patrol 



> The Kings still aren't healthy -is that even allowed in Sacramento anymore? -with Brad Miller and Cuttino Mobley sitting out. Miller has missed four straight games with a right calf contusion. Mobley was out with a sore back.
> 
> Coach Rick Adelman said he wasn't sure when either would return, though both could be ready Tuesday against Memphis.


----------



## Peja Vu

The Grizzlies play tonight vs. the L.A. Clippers:

-Clippers board game thread
-Grizzlies board game thread


----------



## halfbreed

Kings 101
Grizzlies 95

Bibby 32pts, 8 ast


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings 112
Grizz 104

Peja 33pts 5rebs 4asts
Bibby 21pts 3rebs 8asts
Kenny 15pts 7rebs


----------



## Peja Vu

Napear just said that Miller and Mobley will not play because of injury and Kenny Thomas will not be with the team because of personal reasons.


----------



## Dodigago

wow sounds like were screwed?


So that means


PG) Bibby / House
SG) Evans / House / Martin
SF)Peja / Corliss / Martin
PF) Songolia / Corliss
C) Skinner / Ostertag


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

I cross my fingers every game that Brad will come back, but I'm not so sure we're not better off with Evans playing major minutes instead of Cuttino. He forces a lot of shots, and makes poor decisions in transition, while Mo forces nothing, brings the athleticism and D we need, and just think of the wonders a SG who can grab 9 rebounds a game can do for this team...


----------



## underhill_101

hopefully miller is back... i think we can carry over the momentum if a big W over the the pistons and win this one.
my prediction:

kings 104
grizz 95

peja 24/4/3
bibby 18pts./9assts.


----------



## halfbreed

I wonder if we'll ever have the full squad together...


----------



## Peja Vu

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I cross my fingers every game that Brad will come back, but I'm not so sure we're not better off with Evans playing major minutes instead of Cuttino. He forces a lot of shots, and makes poor decisions in transition, while Mo forces nothing, brings the athleticism and D we need, and just think of the wonders a SG who can grab 9 rebounds a game can do for this team...


I agree. Mobley's turnovers on the road trip were disgusting. His assists to turnover ratio was something like 3:5 :no: Just awful.


----------



## Pejavlade

underhill_101 said:


> hopefully miller is back... i think we can carry over the momentum if a big W over the the pistons and win this one.
> my prediction:
> 
> kings 104
> grizz 95
> 
> peja 24/4/3
> bibby 18pts./9assts.


Hes not playing tommrow.


----------



## Dodigago

hey Barnes might be waived in Philly? hes getting 0 PT


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

I hope so, it would be great to have him back


----------



## SacTown16

Prediction:

Grizz 97
Kings 103

Peja: 31 pts
Bibby: 22 pts, 7 dimes
Songaila: 17 pts, 9 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja Vu said:


> The Grizzlies play tonight vs. the L.A. Clippers:
> 
> -Clippers board game thread
> -Grizzlies board game thread


Grizzlies won:
http://www.nba.com/games/20050307/MEMLAC/livestats.html


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Grizzlies won:
> http://www.nba.com/games/20050307/MEMLAC/livestats.html


I caught the end of that game, I think Clippers scored like 13pts in 1min or something like that really fun to watch. Also Miller seemed to get hit by his teamate at the end and was on the floor for 1min or so, dont think it will cause him to miss tommmorows game but you never know.


----------



## Peja Vu

Pejavlade said:


> Also Miller seemed to get hit by his teamate at the end and was on the floor for 1min or so, dont think it will cause him to miss tommmorows game but you never know.


He was injured on the last play of the game and left the court holding his arm. Check back for more information tomorrow.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Memphis (34-25) at Sacramento (37-24) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- Despite playing without three key players, the Memphis Grizzlies will try to keep their recent surge alive Tuesday against the new-look Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Sacramento has won both previous meetings against Memphis this season in November.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings, foe try to cope 



> Sacramento and Memphis are plagued by injuries entering tonight's game.
> 
> While attempting to find a comfort level between the old and the new, the Kings have the other not-so-incidental matters of trying to win games, maintain or improve their playoff position and get healthy.
> 
> Kings coach Rick Adelman has warned throughout the season about putting that playoff cart before the regular-season horse. Not everyone had that mind-set when January 2005 arrived, but the Kings hadn't lost 10 of 14 games at that juncture, either.
> 
> Nor had they brought in five new players via trade and free-agent acquisition.
> 
> So Adelman will take the nine healthy bodies expected to be available tonight and attempt to swing a victory against coach Mike Fratello and his likewise injury-depleted Memphis Grizzlies at Arco Arena.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

My predictions:

*Kings 106*
MEM 100

*Peja 24pts*
JWill 20pts


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

No Miller, No Mobley, No Thomas, and No Bobby Jackson = no problem 

We should win this one , Sac 98-95, Peja 25 points, 5 rebounds , 2 assists..


----------



## GNG

Peja Vu said:


> He was injured on the last play of the game and left the court holding his arm. Check back for more information tomorrow.


Supposedly, he was just whacked on the nose. Lorenzen Wright said he was okay in a postgame interview.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

rawse said:


> Supposedly, he was just whacked on the nose. Lorenzen Wright said he was okay in a postgame interview.


That was a very good game man. 

This Memphis team is going to be tough in the playoffs. 

(wouldn't want to play them)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> No Miller, No Mobley, No Thomas, and No Bobby Jackson = no problem
> 
> We should win this one , Sac 98-95, Peja 25 points, 5 rebounds , 2 assists..


Man, whats wrong with our team? 

We are never healthy. Could it be that we are cursed?


----------



## underhill_101

even with all the injuries we have i still think we can pull this one off but it will be close.
my prediction:

peja 28/6/4
bibby 21pts./8assts.


----------



## G-Force

I'd say that its time for the Griz to go down. After all, you are playing at Arco Arena. Just get the fans whipped up and there's your sixth man.


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja should go off for 41 against Posey


----------



## Dodigago

Peja's been playing like a bum trying to take everyone off the dribble and playing out of the offense.. hes trying to do too much..this is where Webb would come in and put him on Check..Who's going to do it now? lets see how he plays today


----------



## GNG

Peja Vu said:


> Peja should go off for 41 against Posey


I'd have another addition to my sig, if Dahntay wasn't on the IR. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja unlimited range and a follow up dunk.


----------



## Dodigago

Skinner can really block some shots


----------



## Pejavlade

1st quater

Kings 25
Grizz 21

Kings with 9 offensive rebounds in the first Q.


----------



## Pejavlade

Ostertag is playing really well few rebs couple of blocks and one free throw. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Halftime

Kings 52
Grizz 37

Peja 12pts 1reb 3asts 1stl
Bibby 10pts 2reb 3asts 1stl
Skinner 7pts 6rebs 1ast 1stl 3blks


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

up 15 at half time... and we are + 13 in rebounds, we are playing great low post defense, thanks to Skinner and Tag... god cant wait to see this team healthy then we will be really scary !


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings 52
Grizz 37

It is awsome to see the Kings doing so well on the offensive boards and on second chance points:yes:

Evans already has 9 boards!


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Kings 52
> Grizz 37
> 
> It is awsome to see the Kings doing so well on the offensive boards and on second chance points:yes:
> 
> Evans already has 9 boards!


Evans can really spring form a stand still position, he might develope into one of the best guard rebounder in the leauge.


----------



## The_Franchise

So... do you guys think Adelman will start Skinner alongside Miller once he is healthy? Or stick to Songaila? I think they'll end up getting equal minutes at the 4 spot, and Skinner will likely take most of Miller's backup minutes.


----------



## Pejavlade

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> So... do you guys think Adelman will start Skinner alongside Miller once he is healthy? Or stick to Songaila? I think they'll end up getting equal minutes at the 4 spot, and Skinner will likely take most of Miller's backup minutes.


Doubt that he will start with Brad but im sure he will get as many mins as Songalia. Although I think we will see Brad Miller and Skinner on the floor together quite often.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> So... do you guys think Adelman will start Skinner alongside Miller once he is healthy? Or stick to Songaila? I think they'll end up getting equal minutes at the 4 spot, and Skinner will likely take most of Miller's backup minutes.


you know i was thinking about that... i hope he does... because Skinner's energy is lifting this team !


----------



## Pejavlade

End of 3rd

Kings 72
Grizz 65

Grizz made a nice run at the end of the 3rd quater. Kings need to get a few buckets to open the 4th and play some perimeter defense.


----------



## Pejavlade

Million dollar Bibby is alive, huge three followed by a nice catch and shoot jumpshot. Peja played good d on Posey last time down.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

God, Bibby has icewater in his veins , big baskets to put us up to a 9 point lead !


----------



## Pejavlade

Game Play by Play
1:45

Skinner 1/2 ft 1:45

80 - 82 kings

Shane misses layup/Skinner rebound

Watson with a layup 82-82

Grizz timeout 34sec left

Skinner timeout 1.4 seconds (late call by refs should have been at least 3 sec)


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

man we are shooting horrible in the second half...


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> man we are shooting horrible in the second half...


Bibby 3-7 rest of team 0-9.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby wow
yes
yes baby

Its good yes what a game.

James touched it are they going to start the clock again. :curse:

Its good time span was .3 since it was tipped and he took the shot at 0.6 so its good.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Bibby For The Win !!!!!!!!


----------



## GNG

There's no way this 1.4 shouldn't be replayed, or the game should be in overtime.

One or the other, but there's no way this should count.


----------



## Peja Vu

It's over. Kings win!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Its over the basket counts... Kings steal the game... god we played horrible and we win !


----------



## Pejavlade

End of game

Kings 85
Grizz 82

Bibby 26pts 3rebs 5asts 2stls
Peja 19pts 5rebs 4asts 1stl


----------



## GNG

That's bull****.


----------



## Pejavlade

rawse said:


> That's bull****.


The right call, its tough but Sac has been screwed by refs more then ones so i know how it feels.


----------



## Hibachi!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

just wow, the Kings won despite shooting 36%. They outrebounded the Grizz by 10, with 20 offensive boards!?! Evans had 14 rebounds!?! Only 12 TO!?! And to top it off it came off a Bibby game winning 3?!? Unbelievable...


----------



## Dodigago

Wow I think Evans > Mobley...hes like a younger Doug Christie..


----------



## Hibachi!

Dodigago said:


> Wow I think Evans > Mobley...hes like a younger Doug Christie..


No way... Did you see the offense come to a sudden hault? We need Mobley out there, as well as B Miller. But the D with this team on the floor is fantastic.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Bibby made a 3-pointer off the glass at the buzzer to give the Sacramento Kings a controversial 85-82 victory over the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> In completing a three-game season series sweep, the Kings won their 14th straight home game against the Grizzlies and are 19-1 in the series at Arco Arena.
> 
> Bibby, who scored 10 of Sacramento's 11 points in the fourth quarter, took an inbounds pass from Peja Stojakovic with 1.4 seconds left and banked in a 27-foot turnaround jumper to give Sacramento its ninth home victory in 11 outings.
> 
> The inbounds pass was tipped by Grizzlies swingman James Posey, but replays showed the clock did not start until Bibby received the ball. Memphis coach Mike Fratello argued to no avail that the shot should not have counted.
> 
> The Kings made only one basket over 12 1/2 minutes bridging the third and fourth quarters before Bibby scored seven consecutive points to put Sacramento on top, 81-72, with 5:07 to go.


http://www.nba.com/games/20050308/MEMSAC/recap.html


----------



## GNG

Pejavlade said:


> The right call, its tough but Sac has been screwed by refs more then ones so i know how it feels.


Are you kidding? Try justifying how that was the correct call. You're in denial, friend.

And past cases, like the ones you're referring to, do not apply to this one. I don't care a single bit what happened to your team in the past. When we're dealing with this case, you don't justify terrible officiating by saying you've been wronged last month, so it's okay.

It's sad that Kings fans would take a victory like this. I happen to think the game should be played correctly.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Dodigago said:


> Wow I think Evans > Mobley...hes like a younger Doug Christie..


Look Mobley did good but he cant score for ****.. thats why we didnt score for 10 mins strait from the 3rd Q to the 4th Q...


----------



## Pejavlade

rawse said:


> Are you kidding? Try justifying how that was the correct call. You're in denial, friend.
> 
> And past cases, like the ones you're referring to, do not apply to this one. I don't care a single bit what happened to your team in the past. When we're dealing with this case, you don't justify terrible officiating by saying you've been wronged last month, so it's okay.
> 
> It's sad that Kings fans would take a victory like this. I happen to think the game should be played correctly.


Im saying it happens to everyone, if they called the goltend on Amare it would have gone into overtime but we lost.


----------



## GNG

Pejavlade said:


> Im saying it happens to everyone, if they called the goltend on Amare it would have gone into overtime but we lost.


That case was far, far more ambiguous. This is cut-and-dry, clear as crystal.

And before you bring up Dampier, that was not at the buzzer, and it is not reviewable.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Sure the offense came to a stop because of adjusting to the trade and Miller's injury. I'm Mo's biggest fan, we lose without his D on Miller, and just when I posted about him grabbing/being able to grab 9 rebounds a game, he grabs 9 in a half. 

I submit this game as evidence that the kings need Miller more than we know. 

I don't care what the numbers say, that was the worst game of Peja's career. So many forces and TO's...

The offiicating looked equally inconsistant for both sides until the last 6 minutes, the Grizz fouled on like ever King's shot and didnt even get called once. 

Skinner should start alongside Miller when he returns, but I strongly doubt he will...

No one is in a position to say that Bibby wouldn't have had that shot off in time regardless, he shot it with like .5 left. 

Plus, the refs owe us :biggrin: 

By the way, I loved watching Lorenzen Wright act all tough on the Grizz's bench down the stretch, even though his team has 2 front courtplayers out, and they still lost. I always root for the Grizz, but I hate Wright.


----------



## GNG

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> No one is in a position to say that Bibby wouldn't have had that shot off in time regardless, he shot it with like .5 left.


If that's the case, then the ball was in the air for .77 seconds, thus nullifying Bibby's shot.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

The only thing thats reviewable is if the shot was out of his hand before .00 and if it was acually a 3.


----------



## GNG

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> The only thing thats reviewable is if the shot was out of his hand before .00 and if it was acually a 3.


The officials have the ability (or should) to replay something, if there is an error of some sort. Also, who started the clock? Did the scorer's table do it, or do the officials have the ability to?

The final 1.4 seconds should have been re-done. 

But they weren't because the lead official, who was looking at the play, claimed on-camera that he didn't.

Whatever is reviewable or not reviewable, there is no way someone can argue that this was the "correct" call.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

> And before you bring up Dampier, that was not at the buzzer, and it is not reviewable


point is, this isnt either.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings sweep Memphis 3-0 this season.
Pervious Results
107-105
98-93
85-82


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

rawse said:


> Are you kidding? Try justifying how that was the correct call. You're in denial, friend.
> 
> And past cases, like the ones you're referring to, do not apply to this one. I don't care a single bit what happened to your team in the past. When we're dealing with this case, you don't justify terrible officiating by saying you've been wronged last month, so it's okay.
> 
> It's sad that Kings fans would take a victory like this. I happen to think the game should be played correctly.


I'll take any kind of victory. I don't give a damn. Just like any other fan of any other team that doesn't give a damn about the other team. Thats just how it is. You know it damn well. So don't give us this crap thing about kings fans being this and that.


----------



## Peja Vu

Luckily for Kings, bank is still open: Bibby hits controversial three-pointer to beat Grizzlies 
















Arco game report: Hey, the 80s are rad - on defense! 

Watson again is upstaged by Bibby 

Postgame Quotes-vs. Memphis


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings win on controversial trey 
"I was already in the shower. I wasn't coming back.''


----------

